# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Thalassotherapie tegen cellulites - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Thalassotherapie helpt tegen cellulitis.
*
Wat kan thalassotherapie ons bijbrengen tegen die vervloekte cellulitis? Voornamelijk massages, maar ook verstevigende huidverzorging, stimulerende en dieetprogramma's.

* 
Massages tegen cellulitis* 

Tegen cellulitis, is massage de eerste en belangrijkste behandeling. Thalassokuren hebben het voordeel dat zij verschillende soorten massages aanbieden. Naast de veelbesproken lymfedrainage die uitgevoerd wordt door een professional die hiervoor opgeleid is, doet het gebruik van zeewater wonderen, bijvoorbeeld onder de vorm van waterstralen en van een onderwaterdouche. In het eerste geval gaat het om een massage op afstand, waarbij waterstralen onder variabele druk gericht worden op bepaalde zones van het lichaam. Een hydrotherapeut zorgt voor deze behandeling. De onderwaterdouche werkt volgens hetzelfde principe, maar de behandeling gebeurt hier in een zeewaterbad. In een thalassokuur worden ook massages aangeboden die beroep doen op de techniek 'palpé roulé', zoals de endermologie (de Cellu M6-techniek bijvoorbeeld), die gebruikmaakt van een massageapparaat die de huid aanzuigt en waarbij de huidplooi dan bewerkt wordt met in- en uitrollende bewegingen van de twee rollen in de behandelkop.


*Stimuleren* 

In het water worden massages met waterstralen aangevuld met eenvoudige oefeningen die een beroep doen op de spieren van de dijen. De lichamelijke activiteit, gekoppeld aan de masserende waterstralen, is een uiterst interessante methode tegen cellulitis.

Naast de specifieke verzorging, bieden thalassokuren ook een programma met oefeningen, zoals aquagym, die het mogelijk maken om iets aan zijn figuur te doen. In het water verdwijnt het lichaamsgewicht, terwijl de druk van het water alle spieren in harmonie doet werken.


*Verstevigen* 

Ook de huid krijgt een speciale behandeling: peeling, algenpakking en het insmeren met specifieke preparaten dragen bij tot het verdrijven van afvalstoffen, voorzien de huid opnieuw van mineralen en versnellen de bloedsomloop. Deze behandelingen verbeteren tevens het algemene uitzicht van de huid. Hiermee wordt niet rechtstreeks iets gedaan aan de cellulitis, maar de huid ziet er wel esthetischer uit.


*Diëten* 

De diëtist heeft als taak de verkeerde voedingsgewoonten op te sporen. Daarvoor wordt een voedingsdossier opgesteld en daarna kan men pas een geïndividualiseerd programma voorstellen. 
Samen met talrijke raadgevingen, moet het dieet de persoon in kwestie helpen om zich, na de thalassokuur, te houden aan betere en gezondere voedingsgewoonten. Op lange termijn, zou dit dan weer moeten leiden tot het verlies van de overbodige kilo's. Het is duidelijk dat vermageren alleen niet volstaat om de cellulitis te doen verdwijnen, maar een goed dieet kan, samen met andere maatregelen, ertoe bijdragen om de toestand te verbeteren.

Zonder te spreken van een mirakeloplossing, biedt thalassotherapie talrijke mogelijkheden om te strijden tegen cellulitis. De kunst bestaat erin de geboden mogelijkheden op een oordeelkundige manier te benutten… 

04/12/2007 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

